# Outside Kitchens On 2005 Models



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Went to the dealer today. I had never seen (maybe never noticed) the sink on the outside stove/counter/kitchen. There's an actual sprayer and tub there! Is this new for the 2005 models? If it isn't, do any of you use it? Just curious.

We went in to look at the 21rs and 23rs, and as usual, the guy said our Durango can pull a 25rs "no problem." I just had to think of all you guys on this forum warning that a salesman will say anything!

It was also VERY FUNNY because I knew more about the Outbacks than the salesman did -- THANKS to this forum! I think I could sell them (oh, no, then I'd be "one of them.") I actually ended up telling the salesman a few things but I had to be careful -- I didn't want to whoop him.







HA!

Anyway, let me know if the outside sink/tub has always been there . . .


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The version you saw of the outside cook center is new by about 4 or 5 months. Not sure what you would use the sink but I guess if you had it you could think of something.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Swanie,

I have a 2004 Durango 4x4 4.7 towing a 25RS-S.

It's no problem.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We have the outside sink & stove on our 21rs. DH got up real early to go fishing and made coffee out there so he wouldn't wake up the entire trailer crashing around in the dark. Could use it for dirty little hands if you have kids. I probably would not have asked for it, but since it's there, we can find a use for it.
H.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We have the outdoor sink and stove --

ONE WORD OF CAUTION--

Not the best design... the plastic sink will begin to melt (trust me) after about 5 stove uses... the heat from the stove has no where to go except horizontal and -- wham -- it suddenly meets the plastic sink....

so yes -- great idea for the sink -- and Yes -- piss poor execution on Outbacks part not making it of a non-heat resitant plastic - but then again these are the same folks that gave us a cuting board made of wood that easily warps for the outside stove also..









we now take the sink out when we cook and cover the opening with a sheet of tinfoil -- if not then splattering grease and whatnot gets in the hole...

as a sidenote i do like that flip down metal rod utensil holder that comes with the outside sink/stove.....

we often time use the outdoor shower to wash the dishes in an outdoor tub if they have to soak or anything... we have a small camp table that we sit up there by the outdoor shower and thats where I clean the fish and wash the stuff that I dont want to track into the trailer...


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am glad you mentioned that the sink melts.







Does it melt the top of it, or the part that in sitting in the hole?  One of the first mods that I was considering was how to get the sink to drain. Luckily it is right there by the kitchen sink in the TT but I need to figure a way to run a flexible line in the TT to drain and make it so that it will not leak into the TT from the rain when not in use. I wasnâ€™t sure how sealed that door is. We went to the dealer to check it out while they do their PDI, and he told me that Keystone changed the LP cover on the tongue. The even changed the color from the white to a tan color. Hmmm I wonder if this one will be easier to remove? Well with that, I guess they will redesign the sink in time. Seems that they put stuff out there for owners to test and improve it later.

Chris


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

It melts the top of the side of the pan/tub closest to the burnerthat is NOT sitting in the hole ... in other words... you know how the tub has four sides and sits down in the hole -- well the side closest to the exposed flame will start to get hot and warp eventually ... it will warp enough (as plastic does as it gets hot) that soon the right side of the pan is misshaped and you can actually starty seeing inside the slot the pan drops down into...

I simply got a commercial restaurant supply store replacement metal pan that almost fits perfectly -- unfortunatley the company is not on line and a friend of mine that owns several of the Wendy's here got it for me...

but thats what I would do -- look for a metal pan replacement.... cost me 14.00

Personally though the tub does not seem really big enough to do a mod where i would be trying to use it as an actual sink... but good luck if you do...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Until such time as you can get a metal pan, just fill the sink with water. The sink will not suffer and you could end up with warm water to soak a few dishes.

Remember in the boy scouts when you boiled water in a paper cup!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

_RE: I have a 2004 Durango 4x4 4.7 towing a 25RS-S._

To OUR2GIRLS action ,
So good to hear this -- after we shopped, we came out wanting the 25rs! We can't buy it just yet but plan to do it within a few months . . . I really liked the layout!

Sad to know that outside sink melts, though. Frankly, it might be nice to have the water source there but I'd rather have outside counter space than that silly plastic tub. I like the suggestion to get a metal replacement. It just seems like much ado about nothing.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Until such time as you can get a metal pan, just fill the sink with water. The sink will not suffer and you could end up with warm water to soak a few dishes.
> 
> Remember in the boy scouts when you boiled water in a paper cup!
> [snapback]30583[/snapback]​


Yes and No to that ..

1. I would be concerned that the weight of a water filled tub plus what you are cooking may be excessive.

2. You would have to fill the tub completely full of water (to the brim) to give it any type of insulation properties and thus risk the water spilling out into the back of the trailer...

and 3. unfrotunately there is an air insulation gap between the top sides (think of it as an upside down U) on the top of the tub that creates air insulation which allows the lip to superheat and thus melt ...

personally i would just take out out until i could geta metal one....


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Swanie !!!!

The 25 RS-S is a great unit...... !!

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The sink on the outside cook center is a '2005 and a half' model year feature. We have the standard sinkless cook center.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

True I have only used the outside stove 3-4 times but I haven't had any trouble with my baby sink. I will try harder.

drifter


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We have the old style cook center and noticed yesterday that the hinges are not stainless and are starting to rust. Personally, I would rather they left the cookstove out and let me use that shelf for my pancake griddle.... The way it is I have to block up one of the legs or my pancakes are lopsided.... can't have that.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See Y guy s home page for a mod to fix that. He did a nice simple mod


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

OK, you guy's have me confused. My 2004 has a white two burner stove and next to it there is a white corian(I think)slide-in cutting board. This cutting board slides into a tub that is aprox. 1'x1'x6" deep. Is this the sink you keep talking about?? Can someone post a pic of the new set-up? Kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

aplvlykat
My 05 has two black burners with the cutting board next to it.
The one with the sink is just a basin tub that's a couple inches deep with no drain in it.
I like the cutting board better.
Don


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

New to site: I appreciate this info, I just purchased a new 05 28bhs and had never taken it out. My family wife, 3 kids are going next weekend to a yoggi and I am glad to know about the melting. I am new to the TT experience. I have had a pop-up for a while. I am a little worried about pulling something 30ft long. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Alright...who has a pic of this new sink contraption???

I'm still waiting for the OUTBACK fold down bar option!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok I think this is a picture of the new sink unit. Go to Keystone liteway link, then to image gallery and they have a picture of the new setup. Is this what it looks like?? If so it is very close to what I already have . The only difference is in the front of the basin the sink sets into at the top I have a slot for the cutting board to slide into. The new on also has an outside faucet, I may just add one and get the stainless steel insert sink. Then us old timers will have the best of both. Kirk


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

The phot on that site is accurate as far as it goes. The only thing it doesn't so is how long that cutting board is. It is as long as the sink and stove combined and can slide out from underneath either side. Kind of handy if you need counter space at the sink for washing up food (veggies for salad etc.) then push it in and pull out the other side for your cooking stuff (spices, sauces, whatevers).

drifter


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We have the sink and stove in the outside cook center. I've cooked on it several times and haven't warped it. Everything is going fine with mine..so far. But it's only been bkfast and such. Might make a diff if you cook a turkey on it.















We love it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just dont mess up and leave your cutting board stored under the sink outside... starts to warp quickly


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> It melts the top of the side of the pan/tub closest to the burnerthat is NOT sitting in the hole ... in other words... you know how the tub has four sides and sits down in the hole -- well the side closest to the exposed flame will start to get hot and warp eventually ... it will warp enough (as plastic does as it gets hot) that soon the right side of the pan is misshaped and you can actually starty seeing inside the slot the pan drops down into...
> 
> I simply got a commercial restaurant supply store replacement metal pan that almost fits perfectly -- unfortunatley the company is not on line and a friend of mine that owns several of the Wendy's here got it for me...
> 
> ...


Ghosty,

That metal pan idea really sounds good...would you mind getting an address or phone on that supply house. I cannot find anything that small in my area.

Camptails


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The photo at the Keystone site is the same setup as the one I have on my 2005 27RSDS. I didn't know that I have a cutting board....I will have to look and see if mine is a wooden or plastic.

We used our outside stove to cook breakfast a couple of days and to steam shrimp one nite on our trip to Fla. I didn't see any warping but I will check when I get the trailer back from the dealer.

Also something to watch out for on the outside stove...the hose on our unit was bent when we got it and we didn't know until the first time we used the stove...(I don't know how much good it would be anyway). With the bend in the hose we could not get much water out of the nozzle. The dealer is replacing it under warranty for us.









Gary


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a photo of my stove/sink combo....... I had bacon going..... can't ya smell it!







Yum!


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

kk5fe said:


> Here is a photo of my stove/sink combo....... I had bacon going..... can't ya smell it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










The smell of that bacon, makes me believe that it finally time for us to pick-up our tt from the dealer.


----------

